# Clutch pedal dont releasing



## Yog (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello.
The clutch pedal on my mccormick cx 85 2004 is not release.
Its an electric clutch with sensor on the pedal and with shuttle reverser.
Its olso have a clutch buttom on the gear handle and hes working fine. When i use the pedal its dosnt releaseing the clucth. 
If i use the clutch buttom on the gear lever its working every time.
Whats could be the problem.
I already trying to replace the sensor on the pedal but its not that..


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Yog, I found the following on the RP forum written by ih4me:

*"The clutch on these tractors is a dry type operated by a master - slave hydraulic system. The master cylinder is located on the engine firewall . The reservoir for the master cylinder is eiter part of the master cyl or a small plastic one connected to the master cyl with a short hose . The slave cyl is located on the right hand side of the tran housing behind the battery . Check the oil level in the reservoir use only hy-tran (do not use brake fluid or ATF ) . Check the master and slave cyl and the line connecting them for leaks. If the clutch pedal feels spongy you have air in the system and it will need to be bled . There is a bleeder screw on the slave cyl .Bleed air out by having someone push down on clutch pedal while opening bleeder screw. Repeat untill air is completely gone refill reservoir as necessary . If none of the above cures the problem you wll have to adjust the clevis on the end of the slave cyl adjust it a couple of turns at a time untill the clutch releases . In theory you should never have to adjust this except when replacing clutch components as the system will self compensate for clutch wear however , i have had to make this adjustment to get the clutch to release properly."*


----------



## Yog (Feb 19, 2019)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Yog, I found the following on the RP forum written by ih4me:
> 
> *"The clutch on these tractors is a dry type operated by a master - slave hydraulic system. The master cylinder is located on the engine firewall . The reservoir for the master cylinder is eiter part of the master cyl or a small plastic one connected to the master cyl with a short hose . The slave cyl is located on the right hand side of the tran housing behind the battery . Check the oil level in the reservoir use only hy-tran (do not use brake fluid or ATF ) . Check the master and slave cyl and the line connecting them for leaks. If the clutch pedal feels spongy you have air in the system and it will need to be bled . There is a bleeder screw on the slave cyl .Bleed air out by having someone push down on clutch pedal while opening bleeder screw. Repeat untill air is completely gone refill reservoir as necessary . If none of the above cures the problem you wll have to adjust the clevis on the end of the slave cyl adjust it a couple of turns at a time untill the clutch releases . In theory you should never have to adjust this except when replacing clutch components as the system will self compensate for clutch wear however , i have had to make this adjustment to get the clutch to release properly."*


Hey.its not the the same problem and i think its not exactly the same tractor cus i couldnt find the master cyl.
Its electric problem i think..


----------



## Yog (Feb 19, 2019)

thanks anyway..


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Yog
You can download in PDF a complete service/repair manual for your CX85 from McCormick for $9.95 Click on the attached link. 

http://mccormick.servicemanualvault.com/McCormick-CX85-Service-Manual.html


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Pictures of clutch slave cylinder and clutch master cylinder.


----------



## Hilux1995 (Nov 1, 2021)

Yog said:


> Hello.
> The clutch pedal on my mccormick cx 85 2004 is not release.
> Its an electric clutch with sensor on the pedal and with shuttle reverser.
> Its olso have a clutch buttom on the gear handle and hes working fine. When i use the pedal its dosnt releaseing the clucth.
> ...


----------



## Hilux1995 (Nov 1, 2021)

What did you find was the problem?


----------

